# Evnetics throttle wire



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Should have specs printed on the outside, most hobby electronics places do 25 ft spools. Use google on specs.

My guess is belden microphone shielded.


----------



## Gigawatts (Aug 8, 2013)

I need to know this too! 

I have an Evnetics throttle, but no cable, and I am not sure where to get one. The EV parts sellers, like EVWest, don't have the cable listed.

I am worried that bicycle cable could rust and break over time.


----------

